# Large Stock of used Mazzer SJ Timers



## coffee_omega

We have access to large stock of Mazzer SJ timer's removed from working cafe's with service completed throughout their life span. All PAT tested, blades changed on a 5-6 month schedule.

As we do not sell used or refurbished stock thought forum members might be interested in these?

If anyone keen PM us

Thanks


----------



## El Cabron

Hi i might be interested in 1 as a spare depending on the price. How much are they?


----------



## frandavi99

I'm not sure I can afford to upgrade from my Mini yet but I'll kick myself if I don't ask how much?


----------



## coffee_omega

The reason we have not stated prices is due to varying degree of condition of the grinders, although they have been maintained well, blades changed, serviced etc some are few years old. We having the task of labelling them as "good condition" and "average condiiton"

It does seem like we have SJ auto's as well !

Please bear with us......


----------



## 4085

Please tell me if I am wrong, but is this not awkward for you. If you 'sell' them, then they have to have full retail protection so you cant for example say, sold as seen unless the sale value is clearly reflects that position.

Would you not be better off just moving the whole lot on in a couple of stages to someone (not me!) who can fix them up, either for you or for themselves?


----------



## Glenn

dfk41 said:


> If these are being offered for sale, then should they not be in the for sale section clearly stating all the usual things including price?


The section they are currently in is the right forum as CoffeeOmega are bonafide Advertisers


----------



## 4085

I stand corrected!


----------



## Glenn

In this section for commercial / special offers goods can be offered with or without warranty

If interested please contact the seller directly


----------



## coffee_omega

Like any used and refurb equipment, full retail protection is not offered i.e full warranty. We may choose to offer limited warranty i.e. 3 months etc it all depends on the sale value we offer them at.

Yes, if someone offers to take the lot away, most welcome to discuss.



dfk41 said:


> Please tell me if I am wrong, but is this not awkward for you. If you 'sell' them, then they have to have full retail protection so you cant for example say, sold as seen unless the sale value is clearly reflects that position.
> 
> Would you not be better off just moving the whole lot on in a couple of stages to someone (not me!) who can fix them up, either for you or for themselves?


----------



## cracker666

Pm'd


----------



## coffee_omega

*URGENT NOTICE*

Had such a huge response......

We haven't yet seen some of the pallets yet but early indications on pricing will be £160- £200 - good condition grinders. This price was put up in error due to a misunderstandings. Price valid only on bulk purchase. My boss has phoned me to make this announcement as a matter of urgency! Apology for my mistake.

Normal price point for forum members to purchase will be notified tomorrow.

please note we have several interested parties willing to buy the whole stock off us, if that's the case than all other prices become absolute.

Been summoned by the MD tomorrow











coffee_omega said:


> We have access to large stock of Mazzer SJ timer's removed from working cafe's with service completed throughout their life span. All PAT tested, blades changed on a 5-6 month schedule.
> 
> As we do not sell used or refurbished stock thought forum members might be interested in these?
> 
> If anyone keen PM us
> 
> Thanks


----------



## grumpydaddy

That is a price I can live with.

Get back to me via pm when you are ready and we will figure some way of sending/collecting 2-3.


----------



## Spooks

Is this open to commercial only or is it open to all?


----------



## froggystyle

Would be nice your boss can put some of them aside and offer to forum members for a set price, first come first served.

Problem i fear when something like this pops up only the greedy get something!


----------



## coffee_omega

Open to all obviously if commercial comes in to buy out the lot that would be ideal.

It was my genuine mistake with the pricing.

@froggystyle hope your implying greedyness towards CO


----------



## Mrboots2u

If someone makes an offer to Coffee Omega for the whole lot it makes sense for the to sell them, the cost in storage and sending em out in small amounts doesnt make sense for a small business


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> Would be nice your boss can put some of them aside and offer to forum members for a set price, first come first served.
> 
> Problem i fear when something like this pops up only the greedy get something!


Not quite sure what you mean by only the greedy, surely everyone will have the same opportunity?


----------



## CamV6

A seems largely irrelevant anyway since the entire 'offer' is a proverbial dogs dinner, they may not even be available retail and no price or even a single item has been posted up


----------



## froggystyle

My point was, lets say they have 100 machines, i understand and agree selling bulk is the best way, however to take 10 of these and offer to the forum at a set price, openly on a for sale thread and on a first come, first served basis would be a nice thing to do....

Rather than people sending PM's and purchasing more than one, tarting up and relisting on here in a few weeks at an inflated cost.


----------



## coffeechap

Who exactly are you referring too froggy and are YOU actually interested in any of them


----------



## 4085

Smoke and mirrors.....caveat emptor........I have said it!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bunch of measurable sods..:0

If you want one or even two etc then drop em a pm as the seller has requested...try and get yourself a better price if you can ...

It's Their stuff to sell , up to them how they sell it ( glenn has not problem with the process they are using )

If someone has the balls and the cash to buy em all , then good luck to em , there is a risk and cost to doing that as well, and clearly anyone doing this would require some reward for this ...

If you want to eat the cake thats for sale , then but a piece or pieces ...

If your not hungry , then dont moan its coffee flavoured ....

Lets keep this thread now for interested parties and info from the seller please.....


----------



## froggystyle

Yes i am an interested in one.

Not referring to any one person.


----------



## Glenn

This post applies to all and is not aimed at any individuals:

If you are interested in purchasing a grinder from this batch please contact the seller directly

The pricing is set by them and is subject to change or limitation at their discretion

As with any item that you have not personally inspected these should be treated as buyer beware - this applies to any sellers of any items

Any representation of quality or limitations to quantities is controlled by the seller

If you are interested in purchasing in bulk contact the seller directly

If anyone is in a financial position to do so and then secures grinders then they have had the same opportunities as the rest of us who a) may not wish to purchase in bulk or b) may not have the capital to purchase in bulk

If the price is right and there is a margin to be made through sales off the forum then exercising a right to buy from any vendor should not make anyone a bad person

This post has been independently written and no discussion with the seller have taken place regarding this matter


----------



## coffee_omega

Totally agree with Glenn

As you can appreciate we have over 400 grinders to manually check and label and this takes hell of a time.

Offers are open to all bulk buyers and individual buyers regardless of quantity.

But we would prefer to sell on with one hit to one bulk or several bulk buyers. As I have mistaken said before for bulk buys we would accept between £160-£200 each dependent on quantity.

Single purchase price has not yet been established will inform forum as and when I know. Mostly likely next week Monday.


----------

